
On personal data and privacy violation: The Science Behind Tabi - probst
https://medium.com/@francis_49362/the-science-behind-tabi-adc0541b5caf
======
probst
A lighthearted discussion about what personal data is, and what constitutes a
privacy violation. Going along with it (or rather the other way around) is
also this comic series on Tabi and her journey to becoming personal data:
[http://is.gd/TabiCom](http://is.gd/TabiCom)

Quite entertaining!

